# Mmmm-Mmmmm-MMMMMHH!!



## turmeric (Mar 3, 2008)

Saute a small onion and a small carrot.
Add a stick of celery.
When this is done remove from pan and melt half a cube of butter.
Add about a half-pound (I think) of mushrooms, chopped.
Cook until there's liquid in the pan, remove mushrooms.
Add more butter if necessary, about 2 tablespoons of flour, some chopped paprika peppers, a lot of dill and mix.
Add sour cream, or if you're like me, add half-n-half and buttermilk powder, whisk until smooth, add other veggies and a cut-up roasted chicken breast. Add water until you have the consistency of a thick soup.

Ummmmh! Must not eat another bowl...


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2008)

Is this a soup or a dip?


----------



## turmeric (Mar 3, 2008)

It's soup.


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds good. It's the second recipe I've received this week that I'm looking forward to. Thanks!


----------

